# A wrench is a wrench, or is it?



## tsped83 (Dec 9, 2013)

Does anyone know if a TaylorMade wrench will work on a Callaway X Hot Driver?

I was too cheap to buy the driver brand new but managed to snaffle a good deal (with the right shaft) off ebay. However, the club was sold with a TaylorMade wrench which the seller tells me will work just as well.

Has anyone experienced something similar? Are there any implications of using a different wrench?

p.s. I was custom fit for the driver, however I was foolishly not custom fit for the wrench.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 9, 2013)

Torque settings might be different and you may be tightening too much or not enough...
Whether it's sufficiently different to cause damage or let the head come off I don't know but they're probably all similar.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 9, 2013)

I have used TM, Titleist and Callaway wrenches interchangeably without any problems so far.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2013)

Ethan said:



			I have used TM, Titleist and Callaway wrenches interchangeably without any problems*.
		
Click to expand...

*had lots of different drivers because incorrectly tightened heads kept flying off into Bearwood's lakes  :rofl:


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 9, 2013)

i got a X hot pro, new and that came with the wrench, did the guy say why he didn't have one?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 9, 2013)

Some early TM dont have torque ratchet built in so there is no specfic tightness if you use one of these.


----------



## hovis (Dec 9, 2013)

All of the fitters at the belfry use differnt wrenches for all the different manufacturers with no problems. I use a cobra Wrench on my anser driver


----------



## TriggerTech (Dec 9, 2013)

Titliest wrench works fine on callaway 

Wouldn't be surprised if all brands are interchangeable


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Tourqe loading is based on the size of the bolt. If the wrench fits the bolt then you should be fine to use it.


----------



## JCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Lots of Engineers on here , taught I was a golf forum .............:smirk:  EYG


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2013)

srixon 1 said:



			Tourqe loading is based on the size of the bolt. If the wrench fits the bolt then you should be fine to use it.
		
Click to expand...


This appears the correct answer.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 9, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This appears the correct answer.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe but unles the wrench has a ratchet with preset load you will be able to over tightened and risk sheering the screw or rounding the star shape in the head.


----------



## tsped83 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks all, for piece of mind I've shelled out for a Callawy Optifit wrench.


----------

